# James Cameron's Avatar Film Series



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 1, 2013)

> ?*Avatar? to Get Three Sequels, Fox/Cameron Hire Screenwriters*
> 
> 20th Century Fox and director James Cameron announced today that the ?Avatar? sequels have grown in number from two to three.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2013)

firstttttttttttttt


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2013)

Fuck Cameron.  Just a week ago a story came out about Battle Angel in 2017.  That story was obviously bullshit if we are getting 3 crappy Avatar sequels.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

I couldn't give 2 fucks less. It's crazy that it will have been almost 8 years since the first Avatar movie came out when these release though.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2013)

Why is there a space between the first parenthesis and 2016?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 2, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Why is there a space between the first parenthesis and 2016?



Seems like an honest mistake. Just like these sequels are


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

At least it will be fun seeing more blue Zoe Saldana.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

Makes sense. Avatar would have way to much competition in 2015


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Why is there a space between the first parenthesis and 2016?


Grammatically poor thread titles irk me too.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2013)

> *Stephen Lang?s Evil Colonel Will Return For All Three ?Avatar? Sequels*
> 
> James Cameron is performing another resurrection with his sequels to the biggest movie of all time, Avatar. After already revealing Sigourney Weaver?s character, who died in the first film, would be returning, it now seems a second deceased character will return in Avatar 2. Colonel Miles Quaritch, played by Stephen Lang, will return not only for Avatar 2, but Avatar 3 and 4 as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2013)

Why reveal such information?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2013)

I thought Avatar was slated to release in 2015?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2013)

I want Battle Angel Alita


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2013)

I wonder, will they be in 3D


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2013)

i think the "unoriginal" story people complained about in the first movie is gonna get very interesting in the next couple of movies, they say that marine  villain is gonna be really great later on

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I wonder, will they be in 3D



4D, you'll be taken into their world.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I still think Cameron can pull some good shit ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I thought Avatar was slated to release in 2015?



I've heard similar things but I'm guessing that the release had to be pushed back a bit due to Cameron feeling that he needed more time.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck those movies.  Work on Battle Angel you piece of shit!


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 29, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I still think Cameron can pull some good shit ....


Cameron made half of China cry and want to move to Pandora...

This time around he'll bring down the CCP.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Fuck those movies.  Work on Battle Angel you piece of shit!



We'll never get BAA from Cameron.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Fuck those movies.  Work on Battle Angel you piece of shit!


Yeah work on something that will make a lot less money.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2013)

Rukia just doesn't get it.


----------



## Stripes (Oct 30, 2013)

The fuck ever. Avatar was not that great of a movie. I know it made good money and what not but the story was unoriginal and the characters weren't all that great. The second one is going to tank.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 30, 2013)

lel, yeah OK, the sequel to the highest grossing movie ever made is going to tank...


----------



## Stripes (Oct 30, 2013)

Honestly it's not a good movie (plot wise). It's very generic. Yeah it made a bunch of money which is why it's getting a sequel to a story that ended good on it's own. But you honestly going to tell me this makes many top 10 lists ever. No. It's a technical piece of work which is why I believe it banked so much like Transformers but at least Transformers had solid plot and story. 

Many people like visually nice things of course which society wise ranks above storytelling. Sorry but it's the other way around for me.

If it's a top charter like the original you can neg me till the end of time.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Yeah work on something that will make a lot less money.



And this attitude is what is killing the industry. If people don't take risks and do new things, we get stagnation. It's hard for good movies to do well because they're not big blockbuster movies involving super heroes or giant robots these days as it is.

Things like the Matrix were new and risks which became huge. Same for the superhero movies people are all the rage about these days, once upon a time, no one would have expected Ironman or Nolan's movies to have done well either yet they did. Terminator as well back in the day.

His Avatar movies are scenary porn I'll give but otherwise they were horrible. The "villain" was the only decent character in the show.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2013)

Scaling back a bit on the conversation, when did we reach a conclusion that the films were horrible? I see this often in the era of the internet, people congregating with many like minded individuals to the point that they believe their outlook on any subject is fact.

Could you also explain to me how the film industry is dying when they are making record profits?


----------



## Stripes (Oct 30, 2013)

The film industry isn't necessarily dying but as the art of technical movies progresses lots of movies pass under this belt of bad everything else. You need both to make a great movie.

I won't get to much into because it requires a lot of examples and shit. But I expect more from an industry that makes that much money and I understand most idiots will take a half-assed movie and just run with it and go see it. Most peoples standards has been taken up by visuals.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Could you also explain to me how the film industry is dying when they are making record profits?



They are dying in terms of creativity not profits, the industry won't die itself however due to films always being a passtime of people.  People would rather make sequels or prequels of popular movies or reboot those movies because they're scared to take risks. 

You said why should he not make avatar 2 instead of diverting his time to a movie that would make less(no guarantee it will necessarily make less untill it comes out anyway). Well the answer is simple, you have to take risk because you never know how a movie may be received critically or financially. His original Avatar film was a risk itself anyway and it did well in the box office.

Terminator would never be the franchise it is if people did not take risk to make the first one which started it all.

The attitude that if a director like Cameron has to chose between making a sequel to Avatar and doing Battle Angel Alita(which would make a good movie due to it's premise) that he should always chose the more popular movie over a movie that has'nt become popular due to being denied the chance to be made is wrong. Yes, make movies that make money but once in a while take a risk.

Offcourse Cameron is'nt afraid to take risks either and there's nothing wrong that he wants to do Avatar 2 first but I was just commenting on the statement you made that he should not focus on BAA because it's a bigger risk than Avatar a guaranteed money maker, if every director thinks like that and does'nt take risk then we will just have the same movies out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2013)

Did Stripes really commented that Bayformers had a solid plot ?!


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2013)

Stripes said:


> The fuck ever. Avatar was not that great of a movie. I know it made good money and what not but the story was unoriginal and the characters weren't all that great. The second one is going to tank.



I doubt it.  At the very least it should hit a billion in box office sales.  



Stripes said:


> No. It's a technical piece of work which is why I believe it banked so much like Transformers but at least Transformers had solid plot and story.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, I think Avatar 1 was meant to be a generic setup. Perhaps Avatar 2-4 will actually flesh out the characters and setting and provide a more original story. It's way to early to claim the sequels will tank. Dat scenery porn.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2013)

Stripes said:


> The fuck ever. Avatar was not that great of a movie. I know it made good money and what not but t*he story was unoriginal *and the characters weren't all that great. The second one is going to tank.



So? that doesnt make it a bad movie.

Its not just about what is told but how you tell it.

And so far it has blown all the others to bitz. Freaking awesome movie, why it didnt won best movie in the hollyweed awards is beyond me. But then again the academy awards suck weed balls.

Anyways, he said that he would do Battle Angel "GUNM" after the Avatar movies. And they better do well because if he cashes more and more then he will be able to go all out like a Rocket Powering Musmuthafking god shark! and make a super awesome flick!


----------



## Stripes (Oct 31, 2013)

I said it "wasn't that great" meaning people hype about it more than it's worth. I didn't necessarily label it as bad. It's just honestly not that memorable of a movie nor does it have a great story to tell. Majority of the reason it did so well is because it was a milestone in what could be done with effects and good 3D mixed with fantastic sound. Yeah I'll admit to it being an art. But do I remember much about it, no and neither do many others. 



Danger Doom said:


> Did Stripes really commented that Bayformers had a solid plot ?!



It had a decent plot. The first one did for the most part and the second one; which I thought was going to be under done with more explosions actually had a surprisingly well done story line to it. The characters were also engaging. And at least I remember Transformers over Avatar and I didn't see either of them in the theater. 

(I never saw the third one and I have no intentions but I heard it wasn't that bad either so. */shrugs/*)

I know lots of people talk crap about the Transformers movies but I think a majority of you just hate Michael Bay and whatever it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Benjaminsen (Oct 31, 2013)

To be honest, I'm interested in this. A Battle Alita movie would be pretty awesome.

But I'm more or less interested in these sequels for Pandora itself.

The visuals were awesome. Characters? I don't know.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

Stripes said:


> *
> It had a decent plot*.



Talking shit about Avatar but saying Bayformers had Decent plot?! And saying that Bayformers its superior?

++ Confirmed for stinky trash taste
++ Must ignore posts and all kinds of criticism from this individual from now on in order to preserve mental and good taste integrity.

++ Made me a bit disappoint on humanity.


----------



## Fay (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't really understand why this movie needs so many sequels? As a stand alone movie Avatar was almost epic (the bland plot giving it clear minus points), the story is wrapped, the audience left in awe...now move on to a completely different movie that can match it, this time with a good plot. What other tales are there possibly left for Avatar to tell?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2013)

because the first movie made a boat load of cash


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 1, 2013)

Fay said:


> I don't really understand why this movie needs so many sequels? As a stand alone movie Avatar was almost epic (the bland plot giving it clear minus points), the story is wrapped, the audience left in awe...now move on to a completely different movie that can match it, this time with a good plot. What other tales are there possibly left for Avatar to tell?



avatar still had lots of room for plot developement.  first of all the main anatagonists is very likely still alive and irate.  and it would be stupid for the story to end when we all know that the "company" simply has to come back to pandora with more force or at least a trade pact to mine the resource.  

there's a whole bunch of aspects of avatar to mine despite people whining about the "generic" story of pt 1.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 28, 2013)

Avatar was the worst damn thing to come of Cameron's creation, and they'll have let a longer window than the gap between T1 and T2 pass by before these dog shits are released?


----------



## Wesley (Nov 28, 2013)

Friggin' cultists.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't subscribe to the Cameron cult. It took at least 4 years after I even saw the Terminator to bother to look up his name and I find a lot of his films mediocre.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 28, 2013)

I only really liked Aliens and Terminator...

Avatar _was_ gorgeous however; the only movie worth seeing in 3D.

The story was Kevin Costner material though.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 28, 2013)

If I wanted to see a third rate movie with a budget so large it's pleasing, I'd just have a wet dream with an ex's photo strapped to my face before I sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2013)

I doubt they actually make a 4th Avatar.  I think he will be working on Battle Angel after the third film.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 28, 2013)

Cameron has a 'cult' not because his films are universally liked, but because he (along with Steven Spielberg) pioneered modern cinema and the blockbuster experience. ALL blockbusters from the last few decades are films utilising what Cameron and Speilberg started.

It was their creative drive to do something which had not been done before on cinema which is why they are so highly regarded.

Terminator, Terminator 2, Alien, Titanic, and Avatar changed cinema. Jurassic Park, Jaws, and E.T. for Steven Spielberg. Whether you personally like them or not doesn't change that. Walt Disney did something similar with the classic Disney animated films.

It sounds a bit pretentious to say so, but they are genius artists. It's only because cinema and watching films is so commonplace and mostly created for public consumption that they are not initially thought of like that.

Try to consider how much passion and work it took to have the idea to produce what was shown in the aforementioned films when it had never been done before. They literally created the filmmaking techniques and maybe even the technology to do some of the effects. They deserve the praise they get.

That's why I try not to dismiss films so easily as just 'good' or 'bad'. Consider the entire production process.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 28, 2013)

The production process is pretty irrelevant to me, he isn't the greatest storyteller and often tends to succumb to his mildly thought provoking formula which ain't too impressive. His films are still entertaining and I can't call his earlier films bad. The new ones are on the trashy side though, and these are things like Avatar and Titanic which I'd actually say are worse than his typical previous shit but broke records because he's so famous. Not because they're some great shit that will be remembered for their excellent story (there's not much of that!).

Plus for all the pioneering of the film industry he does, he still has his blunders and I cannot say he really comes up with great new shit when he comes back.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I doubt they actually make a 4th Avatar.  I think he will be working on Battle Angel after the third film.



He's never going to make BAA.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2013)

fuck you Han don't say that


----------



## Taylor (Nov 29, 2013)

Cameron can pull shit out of his asshole and still gross 1 billion


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Isn't that what he's always been doing?


----------



## TSC (Nov 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Yeah work on something that will make a lot less money.



Anything movie that has his name attach to the project is going to make mega load bucks.

The technology he used for avatar, especially the environment, is a perfect tool to used for creating the environment for BAA.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 1, 2013)

How can you possibly make 3 more movies and topping the first one...?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 1, 2013)

Did you see the first one? The challenge isn't in topping its quality, as storytelling in the first Avatar was pretty piss weak. Popularity, probs.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 2, 2013)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> How can you possibly make 3 more movies and topping the first one...?





You know you want it


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 2, 2013)

Parallax said:


> fuck you Han don't say that



Better no BAA than PG-13 BAA.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2014)

> *Sam Worthington And Zoe Saldana Officially Signed On For Three More AVATAR Movies*
> 
> According to The Hollywood Reporter, Sam Worthington and Zoe Saldana have now finalised their deals to return for the next three Avatar movies. They join Stephen Lang, who was confirmed to be making a return (despite being killed in the first instalment of the 3D franchise) last year. Director James Cameron will be making all three movies back to back, while Josh Friedman, Rick Jaffa and Amanda Silver, and Shane Salerno were all drafted in a little while back to help him with the screenplays. Plot details are currently scarce, although the trade does say that Jake Sully and Neytiri, the characters played by Worthington and Saldana, have kids in the sequel. Avatar 2 is set to be released in December, 2016, with the other two following in 2017 and 2018.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2014)

Ken said:


> Did you see the first one? The challenge isn't in topping its quality, as storytelling in the first Avatar was pretty piss weak. Popularity, probs.



Everyone always bitches and bitches about the story. To be honest the story wasnt bad, people just bitch about it cause it has been told before in the forms of Pocahontas, the conquest of Mexico etc...

Its not about the recipe but how you cook it, and to be honest no one ever cooked it like Cameron did.


----------



## Noirlecrow (Jan 20, 2014)

Are they really making sequels to that movie...?


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 20, 2014)

3 more? Really? Hell, even just one sequel would be too much imo but 3?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2014)

You guys act like we just found this out yesterday.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 20, 2014)

Well actually I did just find out about it...


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2014)

> “I can tell you one thing about them,” Cameron laughs when Empire nonchalantly enquiries about storylines. “They’re gonna be bitchin’. You will shit yourself with your mouth wide open.”



You better fucking deliver on this, Cameron. 



> Despite early rumours of a move to 60 frames per second, 48 is Cameron’s choice of frame rate for the sequels. “My thinking at the time was that 60 [FPS] might be a better segue to the video market,” he says. “I’ll be plugging into a system that’s a little more mature, so it makes sense for me to do 48 frames at this point.”



Not too fond of 48 fps but I'm sure that Cameron has the best chance of actually selling me on it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2014)

The King has spoken.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

Fuck you Cameron.  Get started on Battle Angel!


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2014)

It would have been wonderful if Cameron started working on BAA after Avatar.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2014)

We'll get it one day and it'll be beyond amazing...

Until then I'll settle for Avatar sequels.  They may not be great movies like Infernal Affairs but Cameron is bound to provide us with an enjoyable experience.


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2015)

> Director James Cameron said Wednesday that writing three "Avatar" sequels is such a complex job he's delaying the first new film a year and it will now be released in late 2017.
> 
> Cameron plans to film the highly-anticipated sequels at one time and then release the three films over consecutive years.
> 
> ...





Better delayed than released before it is ready.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2015)

In Cameron we trust. 

But three more sequels of Fern Gully??


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Better delayed than released before it is ready.


I agree with this even if I still think that 3 sequels are a bit too much.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2015)

Mmm yes, more unobtainium please. 

I think that's what will be in my wallet when these come to the cinema.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

I guess that _Titanic_ sequel will be relegated to backburner status, then?

:WOW


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> In Cameron we trust.
> 
> But three more sequels of Fern Gully??





Eternal Dreamer said:


> I agree with this even if I still think that 3 sequels are a bit too much.



Three sequels for Avatar probably will be too much unless Cameron can really create some wonderful scripts.  If the plot is shaped to be incredible enough to make us through three films we probably will be in for a delight.  



Sanity Check said:


> I guess that _Titanic_ sequel will be relegated to backburner status, then?
> 
> :WOW



Titanic sequel?


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 18, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> I guess that _Titanic_ sequel will be relegated to backburner status, then?
> 
> :WOW





> Titanic sequel?



SPOILER! Titanic sinks again


----------



## kire (Jan 26, 2015)

"Ferngully" 
There is something about this that frightens me..an old memory

Anyway, I really hope these sequals will be good.  It took a while for Avatar to grow on me, but now I love it.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 26, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> I guess that _Titanic_ sequel will be relegated to backburner status, then?
> 
> :WOW


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 28, 2015)

> *AVATAR 2 Concept Art Features A Na'vi Character Believed To Be Zoe Saldana's 'Neytiri'*
> 
> Avatar 2 producer Jon Landau has unveiled the following illustration of a female Na'vi character believed to be Neytiri, who was played by Guardians of the Galaxy actress Zoe Saldana in the first film. It certainly resembles her, though there's always the chance it's brand new character too of course.
> 
> Story details still remain a mystery, but we have been told that this sequel (and the other 2 that are in the works) will revolve around an "overall spiritual journey".


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 28, 2015)

How far in the future is this?

Maybe a daughter?

The Zoe's character could be like an older village elder now?


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't think that we know how far in the future it is.  I would imagine that it won't be too far off in the future, not enough for them to have a daughter.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2015)

another year another year with Alita getting pushed back


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2015)

Battle Angel will go into production soon.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2015)

I hope these new films can have an actual good storyline.

An adventure film through an alien jungle, being kinda educational.

But I can't imagine what the plot could be...

Hopefully rival tribes or something?

Probably a character focused thing would be best. Something to get invested in.

Like those nature documentaries with a constructed storyline.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> another year another year with Alita getting pushed back



Thank you for reminding me that.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 22, 2021)

CANT BEAT THE JIMBO!
Putting them marvel cinematic trash where it belongs! those movies where not made to last the long game. But Avatar IS a cinematic experience! A movie made to last! it pushed the boundaries!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2021)

Suigetsu said:


> CANT BEAT THE JIMBO!
> Putting them marvel cinematic trash where it belongs! those movies where not made to last the long game. But Avatar IS a cinematic experience! A movie made to last! it pushed the boundaries!


Damn after all these years you're still butthurt?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2021)

Should probably change the dates in the thread title


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Gin (Dec 9, 2021)

most overrated movie ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2021)

_








						James Cameron on His New Art Book 'Tech Noir,' The Future of the 'Avatar' Franchise
					

The filmmaker opens up about his latest book, featuring drawings from his entire career — including the initial sketches of the Terminator and a look at his unmade ‘Spider-Man’ film




					www.rollingstone.com
				



_


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Garcher (Dec 15, 2021)

Gin said:


> most overrated movie ever


i am more hyped for these movies than the 123th boring superhero movie that people seem to love so much


----------



## Gin (Dec 15, 2021)

Garcher said:


> i am more hyped for these movies than the 123th boring superhero movie that people seem to love so much


true, but (most) ppl aren't gonna call avengers 57 a masterpiece, lots of ppl consider avatar one

besides visuals (which idc that much about anyway) it was just ok to me


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2021)

Beat me to it!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Garcher (Mar 22, 2022)

It's finally happening. I feel old when I think about how long I've been waiting.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 22, 2022)

WHY DIDN'T HE DO BATTLE ANGEL ALITA INSTEAD







sorry


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 25, 2022)

By the time this comes out, you're gonna have people in the audience who weren't even born when the original came out.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2022)

Also


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2022)

Trying to beat the record again lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Aduro (Apr 28, 2022)

Well, I'm glad they are trying to make them work as standalone movies because I can barely remember anything that happened in the first one...

I think the main guy was a marine who was in a wheelchair, but he could bodyswap into a clone or corpse of a big smurf and decided to stay as a smurf corpse/clone person.
Also the big smurfs use their tails to talk to plants and control animals and also to have sex with each other.

Also Sigourney Weaver was in it but her character died.  The bad guy was like Senator Armstrong from MGS, but unironically.
The smurf planet has a mineral or something called Unobtanium which is apparently really rare. The humans want it and the smurfs don't care about it. But the humans decide to genocide smurfs and take it by force.

I remember the How It Should Have Ended better than the actual movie.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2022)

Cameron coming back for that Box office crown


----------



## JFF (May 9, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Cameron coming back for that Box office crown




Yes, and he might end "acting" as we know it, when look at this. This looks very, very realistic, when you look at the characters.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Cameron coming back for that Box office crown



It's  beautiful. My most anticipated film of the year. Cameron is the king and I can't wait to see what he has in store for us.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 9, 2022)

Be cool china don't cause problems with its release.


----------



## blakstealth (May 9, 2022)

The only franchise I'll go see in IMAX 3D. it looks so good


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2022)

JFF said:


> Yes, and he might end "acting" as we know it, when look at this. This looks very, very realistic, when you look at the characters.


-, dude gonna make movie tickets prices increase by 200% if that happens


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 9, 2022)

So after 13 fucking years this - finally gets a sequel. Lmao

5 year olds (at the time of the first movie's release) are graduating from HS now


----------



## Amol (May 10, 2022)

I have no interest whatsoever in the franchise. I will watch it when it comes to streaming but not interested to see it in the theater.

Avatar was really a basic movie. Visuals can elevate a movie only so far.


----------



## Kroczilla (May 10, 2022)

Haven't even watched the original


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2022)

Amol said:


> I have no interest whatsoever in the franchise. I will watch it when it comes to streaming but not interested to see it in the theater.
> 
> Avatar was really a basic movie. Visuals can elevate a movie only so far.


You're not doing yourself any favors.  The biggest draw of the movie are the visuals, see it in theaters where it was meant to be viewed.


----------



## Garcher (May 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 11, 2022)

Why is James Cameron trying to surpass perfection and the previous goat movie?


*Spoiler*: __ 



...True Lies

I just dont see it happening with this movie desperately trying to make cgi water look real when instead they could just make a movie with real water


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2022)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Why is James Cameron trying to surpass perfection and the previous goat movie?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It’s about pushing the boundary of technology. Opens up a lot mediums for future sci-fi movies


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 12, 2022)

I'd rewatch the previous movie after a break THIS long (srsly it took longer than the gap between T2 and T3, and T3 wasn't even a Cameron production and got delayed a ton), but it's such a cookie cutter Pocahontas ripoff that it needs no rewatch. Maybe if I was high as fuck that day I'd consider that time waster viable.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> I'd rewatch the previous movie after a break THIS long (srsly it took longer than the gap between T2 and T3, and T3 wasn't even a Cameron production and got delayed a ton), but it's such a cookie cutter Pocahontas ripoff that it needs no rewatch. Maybe if I was high as fuck that day I'd consider that time waster viable.


The first movie is pretty _and_ fun.  I've recently rewatched it dozens of time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Garcher (May 12, 2022)

Never seen Pocahontas, first movie was great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2022)

@Pilaf will enjoy this


----------



## Pilaf (May 12, 2022)

Mider T said:


> @Pilaf will enjoy this



Good.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 12, 2022)

Mider T said:


> The first movie is pretty _and_ fun.  I've recently rewatched it dozens of time.


I don't really hate the first movie I just find it underwhelming. I don't think it is on Netflix either although it could be put on there once the second movie comes out like how they put Frozen 1 on Netflix around the time the sequel came out so I could watch Avatar again I suppose. It's been 13 years, fuck.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2022)

It is on Disney +.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> I don't really hate the first movie I just find it underwhelming. I don't think it is on Netflix either although it could be put on there once the second movie comes out like how they put Frozen 1 on Netflix around the time the sequel came out so I could watch Avatar again I suppose. It's been 13 years, fuck.





Gunners said:


> It is on Disney +.


Yeah since, you know, Disney owns it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 12, 2022)

Gunners said:


> It is on Disney +.


If I had Disney + I'd just watch it there instead


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2022)

My post was supposed to be a quick way of saying "Don't expect it to appear on Netflix. It is owned Disney."

Alas.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2022)

Gunners said:


> My post was supposed to be a quick way of saying "Don't expect it to appear on Netflix. It is owned Disney."
> 
> Alas.


I was backing you up (no homo)


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 14, 2022)

Gunners said:


> My post was supposed to be a quick way of saying "Don't expect it to appear on Netflix. It is owned Disney."
> 
> Alas.


Could still show up, some of the Star Wars movies have been on Netflix before iirc.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Could still show up, some of the Star Wars movies have been on Netflix before iirc.


You mean prior to Disney+ being a thing/acquiring their properties on their service?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 17, 2022)

Mider T said:


> You mean prior to Disney+ being a thing/acquiring their properties on their service?


I don't keep a timeline of Star Wars, not since Last Jedi and all that occurred since which I've actively tried to expunge from my memory


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 5, 2022)

Dark Fate flopped harder than a fish out of water and Alita Battle Angel, while not a bad movie, also didn't do that well. Jim Cameron's name value alone sells mediocre films of his such as the first Avatar, I wouldn't trust his movie to anyone else if I were him.

But then again, the first Avatar came out when the preferred gender pronouns and wE DuN hA$ enoUgH BlacK Ppl/everyone should be queer/trans bullshit wasn't as much of a vocal minority so maybe he won't make the same mistake he made with Dark Fate where he artificially saturates the movie with strong females with zero character appeal just to pander to lolberals.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Dark Fate flopped harder than a fish out of water and Alita Battle Angel, while not a bad movie, also didn't do that well. Jim Cameron's name value alone sells mediocre films of his such as the first Avatar, I wouldn't trust his movie to anyone else if I were him.
> 
> But then again, the first Avatar came out when the preferred gender pronouns and wE DuN hA$ enoUgH BlacK Ppl/everyone should be queer/trans bullshit wasn't as much of a vocal minority so maybe he won't make the same mistake he made with Dark Fate where he artificially saturates the movie with strong females with zero character appeal just to pander to lolberals.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm not an Avatar troll, I liked Terminator 2 and Titanic; this movie just fell flat by comparison.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 27, 2022)

I dunno if it was the 4k remaster that did its job, but the re-release looks fantastic in IMAX 3D. I absolutely loved it. So excited for Avatar 2 now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impulse (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Impulse (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 2, 2022)

This movie is gonna blow Endgame box office out the water 4 billion confirm

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 2, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> This movie is gonna blow Endgame box office out the water 4 billion confirm


avatar belongs to Disney now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 2, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> avatar belongs to Disney now


I fail to see in my original post I mention anything about Disney. I see someone still has trouble reading in their late 30’s.


----------



## Amol (Nov 2, 2022)

I am not sure Avatar 2 being anything special. Avatar 1 was a mediocre movie. Lot of its success is related to sheer hype 3D had. Like nobody ever talks about Avatar without talking about its visuals. Story was very very basic.

I just don't see 3D mattering that much now. It is far common place now compared to decade ago.

I am not saying that film is going to do badly. I expect it to crack billion.

I just don't it having success of Avatar and being the highest grossing movie ever. It just doesn't have that hype anymore. Nobody is waiting for this movie. Sure people are interested but not literally counting days for its release. Endgame for example was extremely hyped. Everybody was doing nothing but waiting for it. People just had that level of interest in the movie.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 2, 2022)

Amol said:


> I am not sure Avatar 2 being anything special. Avatar 1 was a mediocre movie. Lot of its success is related to sheer hype 3D had. Like nobody ever talks about Avatar without talking about its visuals. Story was very very basic.
> 
> I just don't see 3D mattering that much now. It is far common place now compared to decade ago.
> 
> ...


Spectacles will have the Chinese flood the theaters that’s why it will be a Huge box office hit


----------



## Impulse (Nov 2, 2022)

It looks good

But seriously this movie marketing right now has been quite bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2022)

What's wrong with the daughter's ear?

Also looks like a little Romeo and Juliet action going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2022)

Really good trailer.

One thing I'm hoping from this... and I say it as a person who didn't think the first one was anything special beyond its effects... is that it creates a sense of wonder and awe with its visuals. I feel like modern filmmakers no longer try to really evoke emotions with their effects beyond "That's cool".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2022)

Impulse said:


> It looks good
> 
> But seriously this movie marketing right now has been quite bad


It is poor.

I plan on seeing the film, but I have to actively search when it will be released. You'd expect it to be general knowledge by now.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 9, 2022)

I really should finally re-watch Avatar to see what all the fuss was about. I barely sat down to see it when it came out, although I saw it at home and considering the main draw of the movie was the groundbreaking 3D experience I might have missed out the whole point.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2022)

Way of the Water is 3 hours, 12 minutes.


----------



## Impulse (Nov 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm fucking dead


----------



## Impulse (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2022)

its over


----------



## Gunners (Nov 22, 2022)

I don't see this film making 2 billion. The hype isn't there. I'd be surprised if it got comfortably over 1.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2022)

I could not care less about Avatar but sometimes I love James Cameron.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 23, 2022)

Idk how a studio could spend 2 Billion and the better part of a decade and be happy with a few 100 Million in profit


----------



## Impulse (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2022)

Posted on the last page.



Karma said:


> Idk how a studio could spend 2 Billion and the better part of a decade and be happy with a few 100 Million in profit


Who said they would be happy with a few 100 million?


----------



## Karma (Nov 23, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Who said they would be happy with a few 100 million?


Whoever greenlighted the 2 B budget


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2022)

Karma said:


> Whoever greenlighted the 2 B budget



Where's the jackpot rating when you need it


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2022)

Karma said:


> Whoever greenlighted the 2 B budget


It wouldn't have been greenlit if they thought it was going to make so little.


----------



## Karma (Nov 23, 2022)

Mider T said:


> It wouldn't have been greenlit if they thought it was going to make so little.


Take the box office of the 2 highest grossing movies of all time

Assume this movies makes as much as them

Its still a few hundred million

Idk wut ur arguing bro, u think this movie is breaking 3 B?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2022)

Karma said:


> Take the box office of the 2 highest grossing movies of all time
> 
> Assume this movies makes as much as them
> 
> ...


When you say "a few hundred million" it sounds like less than 300 million, which would be a box office failure for almost any big budget film.  The movie is obviously going to make more than that.


----------



## Karma (Nov 23, 2022)

Mider T said:


> When you say "a few hundred million" it sounds like less than 300 million, which would be a box office failure for almost any big budget film.  The movie is obviously going to make more than that.




I literally said profit at the end of the original quote, as in everything after 2 B

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Impulse (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2022)

Partial nudity you say?

So this is actually getting a release in China. @dr_shadow


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 24, 2022)

Mider T said:


> So this is actually getting a release in China. @dr_shadow



W00t, American movies unbanned?!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 24, 2022)

So safe to say that there will be no gay aliens in this one


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 24, 2022)

For a sense of what Chinese persecution of American cinema looks like these days:


Box office rank (2022)TitleReleased in China?1Top Gun: MaverickNo2Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of MadnessNo3Jurassic World: DominionYes4Minions: The Rise of GruYes5The BatmanYes6Thor: Love and ThunderNo7Black Panther: Wakanda ForeverNo8Sonic the Hedgehog 2No9Black AdamNo10ElvisNo


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2022)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2022)

I have never wanted a movie to fail so bad in my life.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 29, 2022)

I only want James Cameron to not fail with this movie so he and his cohorts have enough money to make Alita: Battle Angel 2


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Impulse (Nov 30, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 30, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> I only want James Cameron to not fail with this movie so he and his cohorts have enough money to make Alita: Battle Angel 2



Not _Titanic 2: Hindenburg_?

At some point there's likely to be another Terminator movie too, since what I've learned from Midnight's Edge is that the studio's rights to the characters expire if they don't make a movie every _x_ years.


MovieRelease yearYears since last movieThe Terminator1984​0​Terminator 21991​7​Terminator 32003​12​Terminator: Salvation2009​6​Terminator: Genysis2015​6​Terminator: Dark Fate2019​4​

I would speculate that 1 & 2 were made under a different contract. but that from 3 onwards the deal is one movie every 6 years, or the contract lapses. So expect Terminator 7 no later than 2025.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 30, 2022)

I wish james cameron would build a true lies sequel universe instead of this franchise tbh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2022)

Here's hoping!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2022)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I wish james cameron would build a true lies sequel universe instead of this franchise tbh


Arnold is like the old Dad Spy and Dushku comes back as his spy daughter. 

Fuck yeah. 



Mider T said:


> Here's hoping!


Hoping this all bombs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 30, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Not _Titanic 2: Hindenburg_?


I don't give a darn about Overdramatic High-teen Romance, 3 hour Edition: The Film


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2022)

rooting against Cameron and the blue cats


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2022)

First off, I might not. If it's 3 hours long that's a hard sell especially when fucking Santa Murders people is coming out and looks way more fun. 

Second, if I do see it, I won't pay for it, James. I never paid a cent to see Avatar 1 and I got it off a real shady membership only torrent the day before it came out. He shouldn't underestimate my drive to not give dipshits money.


----------



## Van Basten (Dec 4, 2022)

James Cameron is about to remake his own movie over a decade later with the best special effects in the world. 

I hope the 3D lives up to expectations.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2022)

This movie is about to make a fuckton

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> First off, I might not. If it's 3 hours long that's a hard sell especially when fucking Santa Murders people is coming out and looks way more fun.
> 
> Second, if I do see it, I won't pay for it, James. I never paid a cent to see Avatar 1 and I got it off a real shady membership only torrent the day before it came out. He shouldn't underestimate my drive to not give dipshits money.


Torrents are illegal.

--



I never doubted James or this movie. Gonna see it at least 10 times before the year is over


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Torrents are illegal.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Ninja'd


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Torrents are illegal.


That's why I downloaded it on a burner computer at McDonalds

I don't download stuff like that on a Mac book I purchased with a credit card in a real store. I got that one from la pulga.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's why I downloaded it on a burner computer at McDonalds
> 
> I don't download stuff like that on a Mac book I purchased with a credit card in a real store. I got that one from la pulga.


It's a crime. I hope you don't do it anymore.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> It's a crime. I hope you don't do it anymore.


Relax, I only do crime when it's hilarious. 

I did get a cease and desist from WB the other day for...stealing a 10 second clip from the batman movie. Then when I uploaded it to compare it to something they demonetized my video. 

Also Illumination hit my Reddit and Twitter accounts. 

But that's it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2022)

I hope it fails. I am totally out of the loop on what people want to see now though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I hope it fails. I am totally out of the loop on what people want to see now though.


I mean it looks like booty. I don’t understand how anyone would want to watch this thinly veiled save the planet BS. It’s such a magical world!

Like no, it makes as much sense as the world building in NES games.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2022)

I feel Cameron started making all of these sequels and it was this massive endeavor. And then the movie theatre industry changed forever as a result of covid.

it is really hard to predict if a movie will do well in theatres during the holidays this year.

and a movie should never have to exceed $800m to break even. That’s reckless spending.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 9, 2022)

Mider T said:


> This movie is about to make a fuckton



Hopefully not highest grossing ever. That title rightly belongs to Avengers: Infinity War (the better movie), but I'll take Avengers: Endgame as substitute.


----------



## Van Basten (Dec 9, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I hope it fails. I am totally out of the loop on what people want to see now though.


Incredible special effects. Outside of visuals, the first movie was mediocre.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 9, 2022)

Van Basten said:


> Incredible special effects. Outside of visuals, the first movie was mediocre.



Every movie made after 2000 has good "special effects", because there's nothing special about CGI anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2022)

I feel like no one has talked about the first movie in ten years. Am I wrong?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I feel like no one has talked about the first movie in ten years. Am I wrong?


Maybe it's my social media bubble talking, but I'm not seeing a lot of hype or discussion about either movie online.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2022)

Maybe it is one of those movies that is way more popular globally than it is in the United States?


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 10, 2022)

Van Basten said:


> Outside of visuals, the first movie was mediocre.


this.


dr_shadow said:


> Every movie made after 2000 has good "special effects", because there's nothing special about CGI anymore.


and this. Like Dune for example. Except Dunes plot is more interesting.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Maybe it is one of those movies that is way more popular globally than it is in the United States?



The cliche and simplistic storyline of the first movie probably helped international reception, because it's easy to understand what's going on even for people who aren't native speakers of English and don't know (or approve) of American cultural references.

It's like the veggie burger version of a movie. No religion or ideology forbids eating veggies, so you can't go wrong with buying everybody a veggie burger. But it's not going to be very exciting to those around the table who normally eat steak.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 11, 2022)

A friend just invited me to go see it. So I'll be seeing it next Saturday. Not gonna be able to see it in Imax 3D though.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm gonna see it in 4DX, probably on Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2022)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MShadows (Dec 13, 2022)

This feels like a cash grab tbh
Not the second upcoming movie itself, but unnecessarily dragging this out into a 5 movie series.  

Guess James Cameron was salty over Marvel stacking up those $$$


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2022)

MShadows said:


> This feels like a cash grab tbh
> Not the second upcoming movie itself, but unnecessarily dragging this out into a 5 movie series.
> 
> Guess James Cameron was salty over Marvel stacking up those $$$


I dunno why this narrative is a thing.  Cameron said from the start that the plan was explore the rest of Pandora and later the other moons.  It's good to explore the world you build.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 14, 2022)

if pandora dies, it dies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Dec 14, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I dunno why this narrative is a thing.  Cameron said from the start that the plan was explore the rest of Pandora and later the other moons.  It's good to explore the world you build.


Didn't he also say that he's had the idea of Pandora in his head ever since he was a kid


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2022)

Saw it.

It's the same movie as the first one.

Both of them have a very "Disney" feel. It's the same plot we've already seen in ten different animated movies from the 1990s. And like all _sequels _to 1990s animated Disney movies, it's the same movie again.

---

Will be interesting to see how it performs here in China. It's the first HUGE American blockbuster to be released in the mainland since 2019. If -God forbid- it should end up the highest-grossing film of the year, it might prompt some soul searching on why domestically produced features still aren't competitive with US productions despite three years of "quarantine" to hone their skills.

Edit:

After one day in theaters, the movie has an audience score of 84% on Douban, the Chinese version of Rotten Tomatoes. The original movie from 2009 has a score of 88%.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2022)

Going to see it in a few hours so I skipped dr_shadow's post (kind of surprised he saw it so early in China).









						China Box Office: ‘Avatar 2’ Opens to Soft $24 Million Friday
					

James Cameron's "The Way of Water" got off to a merely OK start in a key overseas marketplace




					news.yahoo.com

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Saw it.
> 
> It's the same movie as the first one.
> 
> ...


okay that's cool and all but how did it LOOK


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2022)

Cameron does it again    Another banger

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 17, 2022)

I've seen it and it's brilliant.

1.) I would say an flawless script, as always from Cameron.

2.) Not much needs to be said about the graphics or the technology - it surpasses anything you've seen before. Probably the dawn of the concept of Hollywood megastars. You have these lifelike characters that can have any appearance and any age ... in any setting and who are probably better than the real thing. You get this feeling that the creators want to convey the inner core of the characters -- similar to what was done with Alita, only here with a whole group and each with a different role.

This film is more of a new setup, introducing the characters, the threat, the initial conflict ... In this way much deeper than the first movie.

And the difference now is, and this is probably not a spoiler (to understand), the goal of the invaders is to make this planet a new home for humanity, since Earth is dying (not this rare mineral). So this will get bigger with the next movies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2022)

I would say Cameron made the right choice by filming the battles in 48FPS but keeping everything else in the standard 24FPS, it helps set the intense mood.

Speaking of intense mood, I saw this in a 4DX theater.  One of the best cinematic viewing experiences I've ever had

I noticed James Horner was still credited for the score despite dying 7 years ago.  Since this was filmed alongside Avatar 3 I wonder if he was able to do that one too?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Cameron does it again    Another banger



The same banger.

What we liked about Aliens and Terminator 2 was that they weren't the same movie as the original. But this was the same movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> The same banger.
> 
> What we liked about Aliens and Terminator 2 was that they weren't the same movie as the original. But this was the same movie.


 This was a completely different movie, plot and all. You're acting as if this was Ghostbusters II or something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Dec 17, 2022)

I loved the movie, visuals were superb and I admire James Cameron's ambition and ballsiness with this series.



dr_shadow said:


> The same banger.
> 
> What we liked about Aliens and Terminator 2 was that they weren't the same movie as the original. But this was the same movie.


So this second movie is another dances with wolves huh?



Mider T said:


> This was a completely different movie, plot and all. You're acting as if this was Ghostbusters II or something.


He must be a serious pre-bandwagon hater


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm trying to think of more ACTUAL examples of sequels being a rehash of the first, but its so uncommon that it's hard to recall.  Ted 2 comes to mind.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I'm trying to think of more ACTUAL examples of sequels being a rehash of the first, but its so uncommon that it's hard to recall.  Ted 2 comes to mind.



The Force Awakens.



Kagutsutchi said:


> So this second movie is another dances with wolves huh?



Both stories are variations on the "Going Native" trope.


Next two movies are probably gonna be respectively "Avatar: The Way of Air" and "Avatar: The Way of Fire". Where we do the same plot structure again but with a different element theme.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Dec 17, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Both stories are variations on the "Going Native" trope.
> 
> 
> Next two movies are probably gonna be respectively "Avatar: The Way of Air" and "Avatar: The Way of Fire". Where we do the same plot structure again but with a different element theme.


To be a bit harsh, this is so dumb it's mental poison.

First of all, read your own link. The Going Native trope concerns people who adopt the culture of the local people who they're trying to conquer or control. Who does this apply to in this movie?

It can't be Jake's family, because all Na'vi share the same culture, language and religion with just a little bit of variation due to habitat.

It sure as hell can't be the bad guys, because they don't adopt Na'Vi culture and identify as Na'Vi at the end of the film, they only learn to fly the Ikran because of the edge it provides in killing Jake.

Even If Way of Water is a variation of Going Native, that's not a bad thing. Tropes are tools and are ubiquitous. It's all dependent on execution. You can be as original as you want and still have a shit story, or you can make the same thing twice like you falsely assume James did and deliver a banger.

And you yourself know James Cameron is nowhere near creatively bankrupt like certain people here are to come up with dumb names for his sequels. 

It's okay to hate on Avatar. But at least do it with proper criticism of the story and not made up shit like sequel names or saying that he's redoing the same trope when he's not or even acting like using a trope is a bad thing.

I'm sure my dude will criticize the Lion King and The Northman for being variations of Hamlet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> The Force Awakens.


Nope, there is no Obi-Wan Kenobi of TFA nor are the characters motivations the same.  Alot of inspiration though.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Nope, there is no Obi-Wan Kenobi of TFA nor are the characters motivations the same.  Alot of inspiration though.



Han Solo is the Force Awakens equivalent of Obi-Wan.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2022)

I hope it only barely crawls past 1B

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2022)

Kagutsutchi said:


> I'm sure my dude will criticize the Lion King and The Northman for being variations of Hamlet



Those aren't in the same continuity, whereas something like The Mummy (1999) and The Mummy Returns (2001) purport to be in the same continuity but have the exact same plot beats.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Lord Melkor (Dec 18, 2022)

I have seen it yesterday in 3d. Had great experience, 3d is really good idea for this movie.

You can really immerse yourself for these 3 hours. Plot is pretty basic but well executed, with family and ecology being main themes.

Also I would say it is a bit less black and white with development of main antagonist. Looking forward to part 3. Just wondering if they will go for further ecosystems? What is left?


----------



## Impulse (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2022)

needs to make over 1B just to not be a bomb

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 18, 2022)

Visuals were really good as expected. The last hour was really good. The first two drug a bit.

overall pretty good movie. Not the greatest thing ever.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 18, 2022)

it will make it back before Santa finishes his last stop.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 18, 2022)

Pocahontas vs Moana.


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I feel like no one has talked about the first movie in ten years. Am I wrong?


The people who are into it, are really into it... Like a furry level thing it awakes something in them.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Pocahontas vs Moana.


Moana had the family move and integrate themselves into another tribe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2022)

$135m domestic opening doesn’t seem very big. We will have to see how front loaded this is.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 18, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Pocahontas vs Moana.


why are you pitting minorities against each other


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2022)

435 M opening weekend internationally


----------



## Impulse (Dec 18, 2022)

Wow they are doing good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2022)

projections were up to 500-550M total weekend
Legs will determine everything


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2022)

I'll try to watch it during holidays.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## U mad bro (Dec 18, 2022)

Is this movie good or does the visuals just carry it


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Dec 18, 2022)

U mad bro said:


> Is this movie good or does the visuals just carry it


If visuals alone can get you 435 million, Black Adam would have made back it's money and then some


----------



## U mad bro (Dec 18, 2022)

Kagutsutchi said:


> If visuals alone can get you 435 million, Black Adam would have made back it's money and then some


Not really these movies can be moved off reputation if it’s from the right director. I don’t be trusting that shit the machines behind these movies are crazy powerful


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> projections were up to 500-550M total weekend
> Legs will determine everything





U mad bro said:


> Is this movie good or does the visuals just carry it


Both.


----------



## Karma (Dec 19, 2022)

I thought it was pretty good, but kinda disappointing despite how long it took to come out

I remember telling ppl Avatar was my favorite movie when I was 10.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2022)

U mad bro said:


> Is this movie good or does the visuals just carry it



Depends. Do you like the premise "Pocahontas vs Moana in space"?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## U mad bro (Dec 19, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Depends. Do you like the premise "Pocahontas vs Moana in space"?


Never seen the movie Moana and Pocahontas is mid tbh lol


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2022)

Avatar: The Way of Dumpster Fire.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dergeist (Dec 19, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Visuals were really good as expected. The last hour was really good. The first two drug a bit.
> 
> overall pretty good movie. Not the greatest thing ever.



It wasn't as good as the first one, imo. I think they tried to do too much in top short a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2022)

Bad puns aside, I think all of them are going to be the same movie but with a different environment theme.

Avatar 1: Forest theme.
Avatar 2: Ocean theme.

Avatar 3: Desert theme?
Avatar 4: Arctic theme?
Avatar 5: Mountain theme?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Dec 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Cameron.  Just a week ago a story came out about Battle Angel in 2017.  That story was obviously bullshit if we are getting 3 crappy Avatar sequels.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2022)

Kagutsutchi said:


> If visuals alone can get you 435 million, Black Adam would have made back it's money and then some


I haven't seen Avatar yet, but I doubt Black Adam's visuals are half as good as Avatar's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2022)

Black Adam's visuals looked lousy in the trailers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2022)

Kagutsutchi said:


> If visuals alone can get you 435 million, Black Adam would have made back it's money and then some


If this wasn't true the first movie wouldn't have made shit. 

Black Adam had a lot working against it, for one DC hasn't exactly been stably making movies. Then there were the people whining about the word black in the title and calling it a race thing, then there were the people who didn't know what was even going on in it. I am only just finding out all these characters were in there. I might watch it, but it looked painfully average. 

Still not seeing Avatar though.


----------



## Amol (Dec 20, 2022)

Me and my friends thought of doing to watch this in cinema.
Then we thought otherwise and skipped it.

Pretty much none of us could remember name of single character from the original movie. So not much motivation there to go and watch its sequel.


Kagutsutchi said:


> If visuals alone can get you 435 million, Black Adam would have made back it's money and then some


Bro visuals from Black Adam were pretty mid.
Entire movie was mid but visuals weren't anything special.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 20, 2022)

We remember that a re-release (cheating!) put Avatar 1 back past Avengers: Endgame as the highest-grossing movie of all time, so I guess we'll start the counter on how Avatar 2 performs.


RankMovieLifetime worldwide gross1Avatar 1
$2,922,917,914​
2Avengers: Endgame$2,797,501,328​3Titanic
$2,201,647,264​
4Star Wars: The Force Awakens
$2,069,521,700​
5Avengers: Infinity War
$2,048,359,754​
.........​284Avatar 2
$441,703,887​


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2022)

So I saw it...

For context, I thought the first film was good -- great visuals, pretty basic story that was told well enough. Do I think it was a masterpiece? No. Do I waste time slamming the movie for not having much of a long running cultural impact? No. It's easy to forget that most movies that have remained in the zeitgeist over the years usually have the advantage of sequels that struck while the iron was hot. 

I'm not really sure whether or not "Avatar 2" is better than its predecessor. I think I made a stronger attachment to the characters this time around, but the narrative was clearly designed to house a franchise, so it's not as tight. There are a lot of loose ends that I assume will be wrapped up in the next one. 

But what I love about it isn't just that the visuals are amazing (they are), it's how they're utilized. They're designed to elicit all sorts of emotions, beyond "that's cool". There's also awe and horror, heartbreak and warmth. The CGI goes for the feels. My problem with modern effects driven films is that they're simply too fast paced for the visuals to really leave an impact. I love the MCU, but let's face it, they really don't try to be cutting edge anymore. They seem mostly seem concerned with reaching a deadline. They don't have too. People will flock to their movies anyway, so I do love that "Avatar 2" isn't resting on its laurels. It really is pushing the boundaries of effects. So definitely watch it on a premium screen. Bigger is better. 

Now is it the best movie of the year? No. It's not even my favorite, but I think "Avatar 2" is arguably the most important because it's the only film I've seen this year -- except maybe "Top Gun" -- that has to be seen in theaters. So much will be lost at home.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2022)

I enjoyed this film. Couldn't imagine watching it at home first. There were parts that made me jump and times where I felt as though I was in there.

I am partially deaf so I don't really get the whole 3D sound thing. I think it was one of the few times I appreciated the quality of sound in film because it felt as though the place was vibrating at times.

I liked the story told. There were parts that felt like a rehash of the first film but it worked when looking at things through the lense of a father seeing his children become men.


*Spoiler*: __ 




It will be interesting seeing where things go between the Colonel and his son. 

I can see them killing Jake in the next film. That will not go down well with the youngest son who got his brother killed rescuing Miles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 21, 2022)

Went to see it on Saturday, I absolutely loved it.

I already loved the first one so it wasn't too hard for me. But I feel like they made a really good film!

And if you think maybe I have IP/Universe bias because I'm already as massive fan of Avatar 1, I'd argue against that. I love Star Wars, but I still dislike the Sequal Trilogy, except TFA which is okay. However I felt Avatar 2, while not without flaw, was really damn good!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Sferr (Dec 22, 2022)

Saw the movie, overall I was a little meh on it, definitely prefer the first one. The first one had a much tighter script and pacing, and the movie never lost track of the plot. In this one Cameron seems like paused the plot for, like, half of the movie, in order to tell the environmentalist message he really cares about. The first one also had it but it was way more organic and actually drove the story forward and was at the heart of the conflict. I feel that Cameron failed to do the same in the second one and not due to lack of trying.

The final act really saves the movie though and it was Cameron at his best. He is truly a master of action and intense scenes and the emotion manipulation (in a good way). In the end I left the cinema with a positive impression.

And, of course, the visuals were spectacular. Best CGI I've seen... ever?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 22, 2022)

RankMovieLifetime worldwide gross1Avatar 1$2,922,917,914​2Avengers: Endgame$2,797,501,328​3Titanic$2,201,647,264​4Star Wars: The Force Awakens$2,069,521,700​5Avengers: Infinity War$2,048,359,754​.........​173Avatar 2$609,849,646​


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Van Basten (Dec 23, 2022)

The film was medicore but visually impressive. I expected style over substance and got it. Honestly, this film was more interesting than the first one.

They really put work into showing the humans to be conventionally evil.

Still, now that humans have decided they intend colonize Pandora, I am not sure how this “struggle” will play out. If Earth is dying, no amount of casualties would pose a sufficient deterrence. I suppose a native “victory” would require this living planet to join the fray.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 23, 2022)

Van Basten said:


> The film was medicore but visually impressive. I expected style over substance and got it. Honestly, this film was more interesting than the first one.
> 
> They really put work into showing the humans to be conventionally evil.
> 
> Still, now that humans have decided they intend colonize Pandora, I am not sure how this “struggle” will play out. If Earth is dying, no amount of casualties would pose a sufficient deterrence. I suppose a native “victory” would require this living planet to join the fray.


Maybe they'll find something on Pandora that could help save Earth? Something to do with Eywa perhaps.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 23, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> RankMovieLifetime worldwide gross1Avatar 1$2,922,917,914​2Avengers: Endgame$2,797,501,328​3Titanic$2,201,647,264​4Star Wars: The Force Awakens$2,069,521,700​5Avengers: Infinity War$2,048,359,754​.........​173Avatar 2$609,849,646​


173 & Climbing.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 23, 2022)

Raiken said:


> 173 & Climbing.



Indeed, it's now broken #150.


RankMovieLifetime worldwide gross1Avatar 1$2,922,917,914​2Avengers: Endgame$2,797,501,328​3Titanic$2,201,647,264​4Star Wars: The Force Awakens$2,069,521,700​5Avengers: Infinity War$2,048,359,754​.........​150Avatar 2$661,581,686​


----------



## Van Basten (Dec 23, 2022)

Not surprised by the fiscal success. 

The visuals alone are worth the price of admission. I saw it in IMAX Laser 3D. 



Raiken said:


> Maybe they'll find something on Pandora that could help save Earth? Something to do with Eywa perhaps.


One can hope. It’s rather plot induced that they’re set on Pandora. Unobtanium (spelling?) is a total afterthought now and there is even a new substance that’s all the rage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 23, 2022)

Van Basten said:


> One can hope. It’s rather plot induced that they’re set on Pandora. Unobtanium (spelling?) is a total afterthought now and there is even a new substance that’s all the rage.


When is Avatar set?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 23, 2022)

Raiken said:


> When is Avatar set?



"The Future".

When you have super generic McGuffins like "Unobtainium" [sic] and "this stops human aging!", it's clear that it's not Hard Science Fiction. There's no ambition to go into the details of how the science or technology works - it just has to "look" sciency enough to work as backdrop for the story.

Like, exactly how do the starships accomplish Faster than Light Travel? "Um, cryo tubes, don't worry about it!"


----------



## Raiken (Dec 23, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> "The Future".
> 
> When you have super generic McGuffins like "Unobtainium" [sic] and "this stops human aging!", it's clear that it's not Hard Science Fiction. There's no ambition to go into the details of how the science or technology works - it just has to "look" sciency enough to work as backdrop for the story.
> 
> Like, exactly how do the starships accomplish Faster than Light Travel? "Um, cryo tubes, don't worry about it!"


I don't think that have FTL do they? They're going to the closest Solar System to ours and that's 4.4 Light Years away. How many years does it take to go back and forth between Earth & Pandora again I forgot.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 23, 2022)

Raiken said:


> I don't think that have FTL do they? They're going to the closest Solar System to ours and that's 4.4 Light Years away. How many years does it take to go back and forth between Earth & Pandora again I forgot.



I had forgotten that Pandora was in the Alpha Centauri system, but regardless:

Four light years means that *at light speed* (1,079,252,849 kmh) it takes 4 years to get there. At 10% the speed of light (107,925,285 kmh) it takes 40 years. This latter speed is thought to be possibly attainable with conventional propulsion methods.

The fastest spacecraft ever built (the Parker Solar Probe) attained a top speed of 586,800 km/h, about 0.05% the speed of light. At this speed Alpha Centauri takes 2000 years to reach.

In Avatar we get the impression that, while the spacecraft are slow enough that you need to go into cryo sleep to conserve food and stave off boredom, they are also fast enough that a single person can make several trips back and forth to Pandora - it's not a once in a lifetime journey. Your family and friends won't be long dead when you get back to Earth.

So let's suppose that the spacecraft go at like 25-50% the speed of light (astonishingly fast), meaning 8-16 years in each direction. How is this accomplished?

While there might be something on the ships that look like solar sails, the general tone of these movies is *don't worry about it!* This isn't Star Trek and it's not necessary for the plot that we know exactly which isotope of dilithium is used to power the ships.



Raiken said:


> When is Avatar set?



Anyway, quick Google says 2154. But this is just a fancier way of saying "the future, don't worry about it."

Sidenote: Terminator is set in 2029.  So if the two franchises are set in a shared "Cameronverse", Avatar takes place over a hundred years after the defeat of Skynet and apparent rebuilding of Earth.

Donno why Cameron (68) picked a setting for Terminator that could be within his own lifetime. Won't it be embarrassing to go to conventions in 2029 and be confronted with how Judgement Day didn't happen?

If you have to give a specific date for "the future", always make it at least a hundred years from the movie's release. That way nobody in the original audience will know if it was wrong or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2022)

Raiken said:


> When is Avatar set?


The first one is in 2154 (you can see it in the video log) and it takes over the course of a few months.  The second one is 14 years later so it's either in 2168 or 2169.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 23, 2022)

What a sell out.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2022)

Took waay too long to make.

Its a really cool film, great visuals & story but not without its flaws. Some things feel repetitive from the past movie and there is too much exposition at the start. Also there are no Avatars in Avatar 2, could had been great if it had existential dredd with that element.

I liked the SulFamily and how it is portrayed. Bonds and love is something James C. Its the best and always plays its strenghts. I tought they where fun but I did not like spyder. Nor what happens near the end. 

I liked some parts of the final act but others I didn’t. If this movie doesn’t make what James needs then its cliffhanger forever, and that is what I didnt like. Feels like the story doesnt justify it being 3 hours long.

Part of the movie experience its going to the cinema and see it in the big screen with other people.
Also I am tired of Human antagonists, I hope next film has existential dredd on the antagonist and hows rampage against the Humans to stop them from making their super space resort.

james is a great director but he is getting old.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2022)

Suigetsu said:


> Took waay too long to make.
> 
> Its a really cool film, great visuals & story but not without its flaws. Some things feel repetitive from the past movie and there is too much exposition at the start. Also there are no Avatars in Avatar 2, could had been great if it had existential dredd with that element.
> 
> ...


Avatar 3 is already done filming its in post

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Avatar 3 is already done filming its in post


Well, guess they wont be applying feedback to the sequel. James should had just made a stand alone movie rather than a sequel bait series like marvel.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 25, 2022)

Thankfully it needs way more than that, so still a flop

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Thankfully it needs way more than that, so still a flop


Stay mad Grinch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Impulse (Dec 26, 2022)

Reaching billion so quickly impressive

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2022)

Right in the Fluttershy!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 26, 2022)

wont make 2 billion


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 26, 2022)

I didn’t like the first one and didn’t understand the trailer for the second one, so I hope to skip it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wont make 2 billion


How many movies have made $2 billion?


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2022)

Ohhh sold out at the AMC. Good theater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Dec 27, 2022)

Good movie, was constantly engaging, didn’t feel like 3 hours. Plot was original so way better than the first one. Great visuals. Still, not the greatest movie…Avengers Endgame and other Marvel movies still way better. Like James Cameron can direct any movie and it will make a billion dollars guaranteed.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2022)

RankMovieLifetime worldwide gross1Avatar 1$2,922,917,914​2Avengers: Endgame$2,797,501,328​3Titanic$2,201,647,264​4Star Wars: The Force Awakens$2,069,521,700​5Avengers: Infinity War$2,048,359,754​.........​73Avatar 2$889,381,686​

Kek, it broke into the Top 100 highest-grossing films of all time, at least.

Sidenote:

Movies that are among the Top 50 highest-grossing ever, *which* *I have not seen*:


RankMovie that Shadow hasn't seen7Jurassic World8The Lion King (live action)11Top Gun: Maverick12Frozen 218Beauty and the Beast (live action)20Incredibles 223Minions29Transformers: Dark of the Moon32Transformers: Age of Extinction34Joker36Toy Story 437Toy Story 341Aladdin (live action)44Despicable Me 345Finding Dory47Alice in Wonderland (live action)


I was gonna do Top 100, but there were too many of these damned Disney live-action remakes. Anyhow, the pattern seems to be that most of them are children's films, so that kind of makes sense. But then there are others that I legit just "missed" - like, I can't explain why I haven't seen _Joker_. Just somehow never got around to it.

I saw the first Transformers but none of the sequels. I also randomly saw the _second_ Jurassic World without having seen the first one. In a theatre, nonetheless. I can't remember why - maybe there was a typhoon that day and all outdoor entertainment options were cancelled.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2022)

Ok, james proved his point and beat a marvel movie. Hope he stop crying about them now

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2022)

all this money goes to Disney now anyway

will help fund future MCU phases, Mandalorian, Andor etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 27, 2022)

Word of Mouth for the movie is good, thats what made the 1st one go nice.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Sidenote:
> 
> Movies that are among the Top 50 highest-grossing ever, *which* *I have not seen*:
> 
> ...


Why do you hate Disney?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2022)

I haven't watched the majority of those either. I don't care about live action remakes.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Stay mad Grinch


^ (use bro) salty cause MCU fatigue is becoming a real thing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2022)

Mider T said:


>


all this DISNEY money


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> ^ (use bro) salty cause MCU fatigue is becoming a real thing



How's the DCEU Fatigue coming?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> How's the DCEU Fatigue coming?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 28, 2022)

Saw this movie twice now. Fantastic, 8.5/10. Cameron continues to produce blockbusters at an elite level that no one can replicate save the Mission Impossible franchise

Legs are starting to kick in and we're in for really good holds for the next few months, aided by the complete lack of competition. Although it didn't look likely at first, it's becoming increasingly likely that it'll hit two billion even without huge contributions from China

Given the PRC's apparent love for Cameron as well, expect to see a re-release of A2 down the line, maybe next year. That'll get the film over the $2.5 billion hump - probably not enough for $3 billion though

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> all this DISNEY money


wtf is this cope

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> How's the DCEU Fatigue coming?


This ain’t 2015 no more DCEU jokes have no affect on me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> DCEU Fatigue


cant have fatigue when you're dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2022)

never hated a franchise as much as this one  

gonna waste 25+ years of Camerons movie making

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2022)

I don't really understand the appeal.  Is it the CGI? No hate, just  curious. 

I might watch the first one again tonight


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't really understand the appeal.  Is it the CGI? No hate, just  curious.
> 
> I might watch the first one again tonight


blue cat people appeal to furries

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> blue cat people appeal to furries


Might be on to something..

I've seen  things...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2022)

That's what I thought!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 28, 2022)

Movie has leggs and good word of mouth like the last one
Swimming strong like Tulkum!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2022)

If this movie gets pass 2 billion many Debbie downers gonna be on suicide watch

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> If this movie gets pass 2 billion many Debbie downers gonna be on suicide watch


Disney, the corporation of evil, getting all that money breaks my heart


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Disney, the corporation of evil, getting all that money breaks my heart


>When you keep getting proven wrong and have to switch arguments to save face.

Don't worry, I'm keeping receipts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2022)

Mider T said:


> >When you keep getting proven wrong and have to switch arguments to save face.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm keeping receipts


it was a rigged win-win from the start

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Psychic (Dec 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Disney, the corporation of evil, getting all that money breaks my heart


Didn’t they lose like a billion dollars in the first quarter dued to Disney +?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2022)

Psychic said:


> Didn’t they lose like a billion dollars in the first quarter dued to Disney +?


And now they got it back thanks to Jim 
To make more Star Wars slop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> And now they got it back thanks to Jim
> To make more Star Wars slop


Jim gonna need that slop to help fund his next 10 Avatar sequels!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 28, 2022)

Karma said:


> Jim gonna need that slop to help fund his next 10 Avatar sequels!


Its just gonna be 2 more right? He said he was gonna do these 3 and then he was gonna get someone else to direct maybe. But thats not a good idea looking at his other properties that he has let folks direct.
Avatar 2 is an unstoppable Tulkum, chances are people are gonna watch it more after holidays are over. Theaters are always packed if you search for tickets online.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 28, 2022)

Suigetsu said:


> Its just gonna be 2 more right? He said he was gonna do these 3 and then he was gonna get someone else to direct maybe. But thats not a good idea looking at his other properties that he has let folks direct.
> Avatar 2 is an unstoppable Tulkum, chances are people are gonna watch it more after holidays are over. Theaters are always packed if you search for tickets online.


Its supposed togo up to 5 but iirc he said he make as them as long as ppl keep going to watch lmao


----------



## Psychic (Dec 29, 2022)

Damn, James Cameron is so talented, why would he waste his life on Avatar? Is it because it’s the only Hollywood movie China lets into it’s country? Lmao. Seriously, James need to direct an anime or a Marvel movie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 29, 2022)

RankMovieLifetime worldwide gross1Avatar 1$2,922,917,914​2Avengers: Endgame$2,797,501,328​3Titanic$2,201,647,264​4Star Wars: The Force Awakens$2,069,521,700​5Avengers: Infinity War$2,048,359,754​.........​45Avatar 2$1,030,118,839​


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2022)

$1 billion in 12 days



Psychic said:


> Seriously, James need to direct an anime


Alita: Battle Angel is a thing


Psychic said:


> or a Marvel movie.


And Cameron's Spider-Man was going to be a thing.  I posted it about it yesterday in the MCU yesterday.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> blue cat people appeal to furries


not as much as pokemon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2022)

Psychic said:


> Is it because it’s the only Hollywood movie China lets into it’s country?


Forgot about this! Doctor strange 2 didn't release in china!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2022)

All 51 billion dollar plus movies

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Psychic (Dec 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Alita: Battle Angel is a thing
> 
> He didn’t direct it though, only produced it. Imagine if he directed it though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> All 51 billion dollar plus movies


Minions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> $1 billion in 12 days



It's not gonna be linear, though. Opening weekend > Opening week > Opening month.

Believe me, I was there in the trenches of Avengers: Endgame and know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> $1 billion in 12 days


Endgame made 1.2B in 1 weekend

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Endgame made 1.2B in 1 weekend


Cool, you also said this was gonna flop though so

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2022)

it hasnt made 2B yet, so it can still flop

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> All 51 billion dollar plus movies


Remember when @Shiba D. Inu thought joker was gonna flop and it became the highest grossing rated R movie in history and his ass went missing for 3 months

Reactions: Funny 4 | Old 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it hasnt made 2B yet, so it can still flop


Lol at the sheer ridiculousness of this post. "It's not the most successful movie of all time so it's a flop"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Remember when @Shiba D. Inu thought joker was gonna flop and it became the highest grossing rated R movie in history and his ass went missing for 3 months


the only decent film DC had in over 10 years since TDK


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the only decent film DC had in over 10 years since TDK


And it still burns  you today worst than your gonorrhea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2022)

way less than the first

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> way less than the first


It's almost like this movie came out two weeks ago or something.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2022)

Mider T said:


> It's almost like this movie came out two weeks ago or something.


the projection in your link is for 2B

2.7B > 2B


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the projection in your link is for 2B
> 
> 2.7B > 2B


Which is amazing.  Hell 1 Billion is amazing.  The first Avatar was in theaters for like 9 months and THEN was re-released.  $2 billion for any movie is unprecedented.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 29, 2022)

I have no doubt this movie will make 2B. Go go Jimbo!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2022)

Shiba mad as fuck with all the hype for Wakanda Forever it can’t even crack 800 million


----------



## Karma (Dec 29, 2022)

Lol Avatar 2 and 3 share the same budget. This is a LotR situation

If this movie by itself makes 2 Billion, then everything earned from Avatar 3 is pure profit

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 29, 2022)

In the hundred-year history of motion pictures, with the thousands upon thousands of movies in hundreds of languages that have been made in that time, only 51 movies have ever broken the $1 billion barrier.


But of course, that is partially due to inflation - movie tickets were cheaper in 1922 than in 2022, and hence the nominal box office gross was also smaller, even though a larger percentage of the then-living population may have seen the movie.

Adjusted for inflation, there are at least 11 movies that have made the equivalent of $1 billion 2022 dollars; but unfortunately this table only covers "domestic" (US and Canada) revenue. But if we consider that in the 1930s they didn't really have movie theaters in developing countries, the North American gross might be a close enough indicator of the worldwide gross.


MovieRelease yearEquivalent 2022 dollars1Gone with the Wind1939$1,895,421,6942Star Wars: A New Hope1977$1,668,979,7153The Sound of Music1965$1,335,086,3244E.T.1982$1,329,174,7915Titanic1997$1,270,101,6266The Ten Commandments1956$1,227,470,0007Jaws1975$1,200,856,3898Doctor Zhivago1965$1,163,149,6359The Exorcist1973$1,036,314,50410Snow White1937$1,021,330,00011Star Wars: The Force Awakens2015$1,013,038,487

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Shiba mad as fuck with all the hype for *Wakanda Foreve*r it can’t even crack 800 million


I didnt even watch that

Avatar money is Disney money, Jim will make the Mouse lots of money at least

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I didnt even watch that
> 
> Avatar money is Disney money, Jim will make the Mouse lots of money at least


The goal post move

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> The goal post move


seething because Mouse won, DC lost


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> seething because Mouse won, DC lost


DC has been irrelevant for like 5 years and still living rent free in your head.
Copium is a strong drug

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> DC has been irrelevant for like 5 years


..didnt you just say they had 1B+ hit Joker movie in 2019 ? Thats 3 years ago
make up your mind

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ..didnt you just say they had 1B+ hit Joker movie in 2019 ? Thats 3 years ago
> make up your mind


Just like how you enter this thread acting like this movie gonna flop and realizing it might break 2 billion you flip flopping ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Just like how you enter this thread acting like this movie gonna flop and realizing it might break 2 billion you flip flopping ?


2B is way less than 2.7-2.9B


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 30, 2022)

Marvel vs DC output rate is something else.


YearMarvelDC2008Iron Man
The Incredible Hulk20092010Iron Man 22011Thor
Captain America2012The Avengers2013Iron Man 3
Thor: The Dark WorldMan of Steel2014Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Guardians of the Galaxy2015Avengers: Age of Ultron
Ant-Man2016Captain America: Civil War
Doctor StrangeBatman v Superman
Suicide Squad2017Guardians of the Galaxy vol. 2
Spider-Man: Homecoming
Thor: RangarokWonder Woman
Justice League2018Black Panther
Avengers: Infinity War
Ant-Man and the WaspAquaman2019Captain Marvel
Avengers: Endgame
Spider-Man: Far from HomeShazam!2020Birds of Prey
Wonder Woman 19842021Black Widow
Shang-Chi
Eternals
Spider-Man: No Way HomeThe Suicide Squad2022Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness
Thor: Love and Thunder
Black Panther: Wakanda ForeverBlack Adam

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 30, 2022)

This has the potential to hit $2.2-2.3 billion even with China being handicapped. It's seeing crazy low holds - yesterday's gross was even higher than it's _opening weekend_ Thursday pull

With a rerelease - maybe $2.7? $2.8 billion? It'll come close to the original for sure and maybe topple Endgame

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2022)

ATastyMuffin said:


> This has the potential to hit $2.2-2.3 billion even with China being handicapped. It's seeing crazy low holds - yesterday's gross was even higher than it's _opening weekend_ Thursday pull
> 
> With a rerelease - maybe $2.7? $2.8 billion? It'll come close to the original for sure and maybe topple Endgame


China might get a rerelease soon too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 30, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> China might get a rerelease soon too


I was talking about the China rerelease yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sferr (Dec 30, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it hasnt made 2B yet, so it can still flop


It doesn't need 2B to not flop. That 2B figure was a misquote of Cameron by the media that spread like wildfire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 30, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it hasnt made 2B yet, so it can still flop


Variety clarified that the break-even point is around $1.4 billion

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 30, 2022)

Apparently this 2 B statement was from 2013, when the 5th higgest grossing movie was like 1.4 B

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bread and Circuses (Dec 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Cameron.  Just a week ago a story came out about Battle Angel in 2017.  That story was obviously bullshit if we are getting 3 crappy Avatar sequels.


Yes, you're totally right on how amazingly average James Cameron's Avatar franchise is.



Huey Freeman said:


> Shiba mad as fuck with all the hype for Wakanda Forever it can’t even crack 800 million


I wish I can upvote this comment so bad.



Huey Freeman said:


> DC has been irrelevant for like 5 years and still living rent free in your head.
> Copium is a strong drug


LOL



Huey Freeman said:


> China might get a rerelease soon too


Most likely yes. China for some strange reason loves these brainless lowest common denominator movies...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2022)

This was significantly better than i expected


----------



## Bread and Circuses (Dec 30, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> This was significantly better than i expected


Spoiler Alert; Avatar sucks!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2022)

What's better?  Avatar franchise's ability to make money or Bread and Circuses ability to use multiquote?


----------



## Sferr (Dec 31, 2022)

Karma said:


> Apparently this 2 B statement was from 2013, when the 5th higgest grossing movie was like 1.4 B


From what I understand what happened is that Cameron in a pretty recent interview said the he pitched the sequel to Disney with the idea that the movie would need to be 4-5th best grossing movie to break even. The media then took the highest grossing movie list and saw that it needed 2B to break even, but they took the current list, without considering that Cameron pitched the movie back in early 2010s and not literally yesterday. And back in early 2010s the 4-5th highest grossing movie would be around 1.3-1.5 billion or smth like that, not 2B.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 31, 2022)

Sferr said:


> From what I understand what happened is that Cameron in a pretty recent interview said the he pitched the sequel to Disney with the idea that the movie would need to be 4-5th best grossing movie to break even. The media then took the highest grossing movie list and saw that it needed 2B to break even, but they took the current list, without considering that Cameron pitched the movie back in early 2010s and not literally yesterday. And back in early 2010s the 4-5th highest grossing movie would be around 1.3-1.5 billion or smth like that, not 2B.



If it doesn't out-gross Titanic it will be embarrassing for Cameron personally.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 31, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> If it doesn't out-gross Titanic it will be embarrassing for Cameron personally.


Why?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 31, 2022)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Why?



He made Titanic in 1997. If 25 years worth of inflation isn't enough for him to pass his own movie, something is wrong.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 31, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> He made Titanic in 1997. If 25 years worth of inflation isn't enough for him to pass his own movie, something is wrong.


Titanic is probably the single most impressive box office phenomenon of all time, it was #1 for like 15 or 20 weeks straight IIRC

Cameron not beating that with another completely unrelated IP isn't embarrassing lmao

That's like saying Spielberg failing to outgross Jurassic Park with Tintin 18 years later was a shame to him

Like what's the relation


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 31, 2022)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Titanic is probably the single most impressive box office phenomenon of all time, it was #1 for like 15 or 20 weeks straight IIRC
> 
> Cameron not beating that with another completely unrelated IP isn't embarrassing lmao
> 
> ...



Spielberg didn't hype Tintin as the most amazing thing since the invention of cinema for 13 years.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 31, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Spielberg didn't hype Tintin as the most amazing thing since the invention of cinema for 13 years.


So? Did he claim it would outgross Titanic?


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 31, 2022)

The Titanic was a way better movie tbh.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 31, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> The Titanic was a way better movie tbh.


Yeah, honestly I'm not even blinking if folks included it in a 500 Greatest list


----------



## Bread and Circuses (Dec 31, 2022)

Mider T said:


> What's better?  Avatar franchise's ability to make money or Bread and Circuses ability to use multiquote?


Honestly the former more than the latter. I don't *see what's so challenging* to grasp how multiquote works on this website. Thought I can easily explain to you how and why Avatar's so financial successful despite having zero cultural impact what so ever. It mainly has to do with timing and everyone being indoctrinated to go see the movie, not so much the (lack of) quality or even the overrated special effects or gimmicky 3D crap that was raving around during the late 2000s-early 2010s.

1.) Was released immediately around the time when the world was suffering the hardest from side effects caused by the Great Recession. Many people were highly looking for escapism/brainless entertainment to detain their minds from the financial crisis and Avatar just oh so happened to show up around the right place and the right time.

2.) Next to no competition for big name sci-fi movies back in 2009. Wetfart Star Trek Reboot by Jar Jar Abrams and "Too complicated for general audiences" Disctrict 9 also came out that year. 

3.) Post George Bush Era political commentary.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2022)

Bread and Circuses said:


> Honestly the former more than the latter. I don't *see what's so challenging* to grasp how multiquote works on this website


Then how did you muck it up so badly?


----------



## Bread and Circuses (Dec 31, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Spielberg didn't hype Tintin as the most amazing thing since the invention of cinema for 13 years.


Yeah, this is a great analogy.



Mider T said:


> Then how did you muck it up so badly?


I hate you now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2022)

Avatar 1 doesnt even deserve 1B, much less 2.9B

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 4


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 31, 2022)

Because of the nature of this film, people are paying more per ticket in order to see it in 3D or imax. This will inflate the box office compared to a normal film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 31, 2022)

Jimbo es el Numero uno!
I havent felt this excited from a movie since Fury Road! Dang makes you feel happy of being alive.
I just wonder how the soundtrack of James Horner would have sound, specially the theme song. I still cant get over his death. May his soul rest in paradise.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Psychic (Dec 31, 2022)

Bread and Circuses said:


> 1.) Was released immediately around the time when the world was suffering the hardest from side effects caused by the Great Recession. Many people were highly looking for escapism/brainless entertainment to detain their minds from the financial crisis and Avatar just oh so happened to show up around the right place and the right time.


I disagree. At the time, James Cameron was regarded to be the best director of all time. The last movie he directed was Titanic and it was a masterpiece. People didn’t go see Avatar because of some recession or brainless entertainment, they legit had straight up respect for James Cameron as a director, who time and time again never failed them. Avatar was only weak scriptwise, everything else about it at the time was epic. Anything James Cameron direct will amount to billions because people love him and respect his works, it has nothing to do with being at the right or the right place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sferr (Dec 31, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> If it doesn't out-gross Titanic it will be embarrassing for Cameron personally.


The fact that it is now a possibility is just crazy. Seems like it's not a coincidence that James Cameron's initials are JC.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 31, 2022)

Sferr said:


> The fact that it is now a possibility is just crazy. Seems like it's not a coincidence that James Cameron's initials are JC.


Avatar 2 could outgross all of 2022 MCU with a rerelease in China lol


----------



## Impulse (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Dec 31, 2022)

Air...Water...Fire....Earth 
Is this the direction we're headed?
Avatar 5 Trailer

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 1, 2023)

dr_shadow said:


> Avatar: The Way of Dumpster Fire.





dr_shadow said:


> Bad puns aside, I think all of them are going to be the same movie but with a different environment theme.
> 
> Avatar 1: Forest theme.
> Avatar 2: Ocean theme.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 1, 2023)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Karma (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 1, 2023)

At around $1.4B as of today, so it's already broken even 

Wild stuff 

Thinking it'll end up at $2.3-2.4 billion, although $2.5 isn't Impossible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2023)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Because of the nature of this film, people are paying more per ticket in order to see it in 3D or imax. This will inflate the box office compared to a normal film.


It's meant to be seen in that format. Overload your senses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 1, 2023)

I only watched it in 2d. Should have opted for the 3d or 4dx instead.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2023)

Skyfall said:


> I only watched it in 2d. Should have opted for the 3d or 4dx instead.


Yeah wtf is wrong with you?
Go see it the right way


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 1, 2023)

Mider T said:


> Yeah wtf is wrong with you?
> Go see it the right way


My friend said 3d gave him headaches. But I feel like 3d has probably came a long way over the past decade so it's probably much better now than what it was in the past.

The visuals were good, but I don't think the plot is good enough to warrant going back and watching it again just to do it in 4dx. lol not yet at least while it's still fresh on my mind. Avatar 3 though I'll watch it the right way.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2023)

Skyfall said:


> My friend said 3d gave him headaches. But I feel like 3d has probably came a long way over the past decade so it's probably much better now than what it was in the past.
> 
> The visuals were good, but I don't think the plot is good enough to warrant going back and watching it again just to do it in 4dx. lol not yet at least while it's still fresh on my mind. Avatar 3 though I'll watch it the right way.


4DX is the only way to get the true experience out of this movie honestly, but it was made to be viewed in at least 3D.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 1, 2023)

Mider T said:


> 4DX is the only way to get the true experience out of this movie honestly, but it was made to be viewed in at least 3D.


Yeah, I didn't even know 4Dx was a thing before I saw you mention it in this thread.  Sounds awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2023)

Skyfall said:


> Yeah, I didn't even know 4Dx was a thing before I saw you mention it in this thread.  Sounds awesome.


There's only a few movies that I pay for that ticket for, it's gotta be worth it.  Top Gun: Maverick was another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 1, 2023)

I love this. These sequels should let us see all aspects of Pandora. I wanna see Fire Navi, Desert Navi, Air Navi, Mountainous Navi, Underground Navi, etc.

i was also surprised to hear The Weeknd and SHM in the end credits


----------



## Sferr (Jan 1, 2023)

I don't think there will be enough time to explore that much more of Pandora, beyond these "ash" people, because there are 3 more movies left and you kinda have to also progress and conclude the Na'vi vs Humans storyline along the way. Also, way way back Cameron told that he thought about exploring other moons around that gas giant. Wonder if that's still happening.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2023)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 1, 2023)

Will be third on that list at minimum


----------



## Karma (Jan 1, 2023)

Mider T said:


>


Should shake up the box office numbers from the looks of it

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 1, 2023)

Mider T said:


>


Now all the Raiders fans can watch Avatar instead of their games.    It makes sense that you posted that in here.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2023)

Skyfall said:


> Now all the Raiders fans can watch Avatar instead of their games.    It makes sense that you posted that in here.


My ceaseless energy caused me to flaw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2023)

‘Avatar 2’ On Pace to Beat ‘Top Gun’ as 2022’s Biggest Movie
					

Walt Disney Co.’s Avatar: The Way of Water is on pace to become the top-selling movie released in 2022 after leading the box office for a third straight weekend.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 2, 2023)

RankTitleWorldwide grossYear1$2,922,917,9142$2,797,501,3283$2,201,647,2644$2,069,521,7005$2,048,359,7546$1,916,306,9957$1,671,537,4448$1,663,075,4019$1,518,815,51510$1,515,341,39911$1,488,732,82112$1,450,026,93313$1,402,809,54014$1,397,417,914


*In my opinon

Better than Avatar 2*
1. Avatar
2. Avengers: Endgame
3. Star Wars: The Force Awakens
4. Avengers: Infinity War
5. Spider-Man: No Way Home
6. The Avengers
7. Avengers: Age of Ultron

*Worse than Avatar 2*
1. Titanic
2. Furious 7

*Haven't seen*
1. Jurassic World
2. The Lion King (remake)
3. Top Gun: Maverick
4. Frozen II

_The order within each category is the box office gross order and not my preference order._

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2023)

dr_shadow said:


> RankTitleWorldwide grossYear1$2,922,917,9142$2,797,501,3283$2,201,647,2644$2,069,521,7005$2,048,359,7546$1,916,306,9957$1,671,537,4448$1,663,075,4019$1,518,815,51510$1,515,341,39911$1,488,732,82112$1,450,026,93313$1,402,809,54014$1,397,417,914
> 
> 
> *In my opinon
> ...


Endgame, AoU, TFA are no way better than Avatar 2. Xi propaganda has got you tripping

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 2, 2023)

Huey Freeman said:


> Endgame, AoU, TFA are no way better than Avatar 2. Xi propaganda has got you tripping



The Force Awakens is admittedly the same movie as A New Hope, just as Avatar 2 is the same movie as Avatar 1. But since A New Hope is better than Avatar 1, that also makes The Force Awakens better than Avatar 2.

"Two things that are equal to the same thing are also equal to one another."
-Euclid

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2023)

Sferr said:


> I don't think there will be enough time to explore that much more of Pandora, beyond these "ash" people, because there are 3 more movies left and you kinda have to also progress and conclude the Na'vi vs Humans storyline along the way. Also, way way back Cameron told that he thought about exploring other moons around that gas giant. Wonder if that's still happening.


aw yeah, space navi. I'm down for it!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 2, 2023)

Skyfall said:


> I only watched it in 2d. Should have opted for the 3d or 4dx instead.


go and watch it again with a date.


ATastyMuffin said:


> Will be third on that list at minimum


It's gonna reach 2b. A lot of folks havent been ablet to see it due to holidays, it also has good word of mouth and leggs like the last one. So I do think it's gonna make it.

Dang, I want to go to Disney orlando and get on all the Avatar rides but I heard its 3 hours line each, would I have to camp outside or something?



blakstealth said:


> aw yeah, space navi. I'm down for it!


Maybe Na'vi quarich is gonna go after the rest of the humans once ge goes rough, to protect his new planet? Or we will have avatars of different alien races now, that would be pretty dope to see.

Nobody know how to push the feeling buttons like Jim cameron does, it's like he knows how to pull the feeling strings of people and has known for decades. Absolute based madman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Jan 2, 2023)

Suigetsu said:


> Dang, I want to go to Disney orlando and get on all the Avatar rides but I heard its 3 hours line each, would I have to camp outside or something?


I think Disney has that thing where you can come back and ride it later so you don't have to wait. Also, I think it's the best ride at Disney, feels like you're actually flying.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2023)

dr_shadow said:


> Avatar 2 is the same movie as Avatar 1


Nope.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 2, 2023)

You have to be disturbingly obtuse to suggest Avatar 2 is the same movie as 1 LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 2, 2023)

Mider T said:


> Nope.





ATastyMuffin said:


> You have to be disturbingly obtuse to suggest Avatar 2 is the same movie as 1 LOL



It's the same writing as Saturday morning cartoons, where each episode has the same plot beats but the villain is a different color ogre.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2023)

Not the same plot either.  Not even really that close.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 2, 2023)

The only commonality between 1 and 2 is that the skypeople return as villains and both take place yet again on Pandora 

Jake isn't even the main character in 2 LOL

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 2, 2023)

ATastyMuffin said:


> The only commonality between 1 and 2 is that the skypeople return as villains and both take place yet again on Pandora
> 
> Jake isn't even the main character in 2 LOL



In fact, the exact same Skyperson returns as the villain.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 2, 2023)

dr_shadow said:


> In fact, the exact same Skyperson returns as the villain.


Except this time he's a fairly different character with the introduction of Spider and their dynamic makes him more interesting and even somewhat redeemable (at least for the third film). That's a stark contrast from 1 where he was effective and charismatic but still a pretty one-note villain

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 2, 2023)

Psychic said:


> I think Disney has that thing where you can come back and ride it later so you don't have to wait. Also, I think it's the best ride at Disney, feels like you're actually flying.


What do you mean? I can just come back again and jump the lines? poor people, no wonder they have to suffer so much line. Also there are three rides in total right? And what about the merch shop? any good stuff?


----------



## Psychic (Jan 3, 2023)

Suigetsu said:


> What do you mean? I can just come back again and jump the lines? poor people, no wonder they have to suffer so much line. Also there are three rides in total right? And what about the merch shop? any good stuff?


There’s a machine that lets you choose a time to go on a ride so you don’t have to wait in line. There’s two rides, Flight of Passage is the fun one…the other one is boring. I don’t buy merchandise but I’m sure there’s something cool. Check out one of the POV vids on YouTube.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2023)

Psychic said:


> There’s a machine that lets you choose a time to go on a ride so you don’t have to wait in line. There’s two rides, Flight of Passage is the fun one…the other one is boring. I don’t buy merchandise but I’m sure there’s something cool. Check out one of the POV vids on YouTube.


Wow that machine thingy sounds amazing! I want to ride them all! Did you have to get a super crazy pass? Or just normal pass?
So I just search for a POV video?

Also it seems Kate Winslet broke the record for underwater hold and she did 7 minutes! Thats insane! She even beat the Amazon river Dolphin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2023)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2023)

movie industry is dead

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2023)

Where are the haters now



Suigetsu said:


> go and watch it again with a date.
> 
> It's gonna reach 2b. A lot of folks havent been ablet to see it due to holidays, it also has good word of mouth and leggs like the last one. So I do think it's gonna make it.
> 
> ...


Quaritch needs a redemption arc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2023)

It has officially broke even, everything now will be a win for mr Cameron. I expect this to reach the 2B soon as well.


----------



## Sferr (Jan 3, 2023)

ATastyMuffin said:


> The only commonality between 1 and 2 is that the skypeople return as villains and both take place yet again on Pandora
> 
> Jake isn't even the main character in 2 LOL


Eh, actually think that the second act was pretty similar, even it didn't even need to be, and done worse too.


The main character(-s) explore a new Na'vi culture, see new wildlife, then the humans come and destroy a very important part of it purely for profit, which makes everywhen very sad and angry. Jake exploring the forest and getting closer to Omatikaya people is equivalent to him and his family exploring the ocean and Metkayina people, the destruction of the Hometree is equivalent to killing the space whale.

The story beats are very similar and it even shows how Cameron just wanted to tell an environmental message about whaling, similarly to how he did about deforestation in the first movie. Only this time around it was just done worse, imo. The ocean exploration was extremely beautiful to look at, but while in the first movie the forest exploration was progressing the plot with Jake trying to become part of the people to complete his mission from one hand, and falling in love with Pandoran nature, with Neytiri specifically and understanding who were the good and bad guys there on another hand, in the second movie the characters just ... looked at different sea creatures for a whiiiile with no real understanding where the plot is going and if it is even going anywhere. No wonder a lot of people felt the running time. I definitely did at this point too.

Also the destruction of the Hometree and deforestation in general to earn some money was an integral plot point and at the core of the conflict of the movie. The whaling just wasn't. Why whaling was a thing was a throwaway line, and the reason was totally bizarre too, I would have preferred if they just killed tulkuns for meat to feed their colony and not for this pretty ridiculous immortality reason. And not only it wasn't a part of the conflict, they even killed the tulkun for a totally different reason too. The whole whaling sublot exists only because Cameron is passionately against it and wanted to tell it, the plot of Avatar 2 doesn't need it at all. And it really feels on the movie's pacing and smoothness of the narrative.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2023)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> movie industry is dead


Look how Avatar massacred my boy Shiba, forcing him to swallow his vomit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2023)

Huey Freeman said:


> Look how Avatar massacred my boy Shiba, forcing him to swallow his vomit


havent you even watched it or are you just here to seethe at me and at Marvel ?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2023)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> movie industry is dead


how, top gun and avatar have been some of the largest films since covid


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jan 3, 2023)

I can see Avatar making Top 3 all time. I don't see it being top 1 unless it has rereleases


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2023)

it's kinda crazy how Cameron has 3 of the top 14, I don't think he's ever made a flop


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2023)

Parallax said:


> how, top gun and avatar have been some of the largest films since covid


CGI slop like Avatar doesnt deserve it


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jan 3, 2023)

Parallax said:


> it's kinda crazy how Cameron has 3 of the top 14, I don't think he's ever made a flop


Never doubt James


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2023)

Parallax said:


> it's kinda crazy how Cameron has 3 of the top 14, I don't think he's ever made a flop


He don't miss


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 4, 2023)

Parallax said:


> it's kinda crazy how Cameron has 3 of the top 14, I don't think he's ever made a flop



Piranha 2?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2023)

dr_shadow said:


> Piranha 2?


i dont count that since he wasnt the original director he only took over after the original left

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 4, 2023)

Parallax said:


> i dont count that since he wasnt the original director he only took over after the original left


He thinks it's something to be ashamed of but it's still his directorial work, he even re-edited it to at least not be a complete eyesore years after it came out in theaters.

Also he produced several flops like Terminator 6 (aka the Feminator: Dark Fate) and Abyss wasn't a success at all in ticket sales


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2023)

We've reached the Grand Line


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2023)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> He thinks it's something to be ashamed of but it's still his directorial work, he even re-edited it to at least not be a complete eyesore years after it came out in theaters.
> 
> Also he produced several flops like Terminator 6 (aka the Feminator: Dark Fate) and Abyss wasn't a success at all in ticket sales



i don't count producer stuff, im strictly speaking full on directing.  Abyss wasn't a MONSTER hit but it was a box office success and not a flop and got nominated for a lot of awards


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 4, 2023)

Abyss got good reviews but it grossed a very modest 54 mil in the US and didn't even break 100 mil (barely broke 90 mil) in the world box office, what are you smoking


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2023)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Abyss got good reviews but it grossed a very modest 54 mil in the US and didn't even break 100 mil (barely broke 90 mil) in the world box office, what are you smoking


yeah it made money, it wasnt a flop


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2023)

Parallax said:


> yeah it made money, it wasnt a flop


There are some folks in here that think if movies don't make $1 billion then they're flops.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 4, 2023)

Parallax said:


> yeah it made money, it wasnt a flop


The budget was 70 million lol making 54 mil domestically and 90 mil worldwide is a loss when considering advertising costs

They even needed to use extra money they made off Terminator 2's success for laserdisc director's cut scenes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2023)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> The budget was 70 million lol making 54 mil domestically and 90 mil worldwide is a loss when considering advertising costs
> 
> They even needed to use extra money they made off Terminator 2's success for laserdisc director's cut scenes


budget was $40 million actually


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 4, 2023)

20th Century Fox put the official budget of The Abyss (1989) at $43 million; however, other estimates place the true cost in the $45–47 million range, while box office revenue tracker website The Numbers estimated it cost $70 million.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 5, 2023)

Sferr said:


> Eh, actually think that the second act was pretty similar, even it didn't even need to be, and done worse too.
> 
> 
> The ocean exploration was extremely beautiful to look at, but while in the first movie the forest exploration was progressing the plot with Jake trying to become part of the people to complete his mission from one hand, and falling in love with Pandoran nature, with Neytiri specifically and understanding who were the good and bad guys there on another hand, in the second movie the characters just ... looked at different sea creatures for a whiiiile with no real understanding where the plot is going and if it is even going anywhere. No wonder a lot of people felt the running time. I definitely did at this point too.


I recently watched an interview with James (I can't remember which one it was) where he talked along the lines of wanting to do those exact scenes you're describing (possibly against the wishes of studio execs) not to progress the plot but just because it's cool and he and the audience want to see it. I actually agree with that. I absolutely loved the scenes in that second act where they're just playing in the water. Even though it didn't really progress the plot any further and served a bit more to flesh out the world, I didn't mind.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 6, 2023)

Pretty sad that the top is so dominated by English-medium (chiefly American) directors.

While guys like James Wan (#19) and Justin Lin (#35) are ethnically non-white, they still make most or all of their movies in the language of Hollywood, so the highest-grossing non-Anglophone filmmaker would seem to be [a little surprisingly] Hong Kong Chinese director Tsui Hark (#50). Followed by Chen Kaige (#58) and Chen Sicheng (#72). 

Poor Zhang Yimou (#158) doesn't even make the Top 100.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2023)

normies were a fucking mistake


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2023)

blakstealth said:


> I love this. These sequels should let us see all aspects of Pandora. I wanna see Fire Navi, Desert Navi, Air Navi, Mountainous Navi, Underground Navi, etc.
> 
> i was also surprised to hear The Weeknd and SHM in the end credits


You got it!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 6, 2023)

Why is this all one thread? I’m not big on the Avatar movies but I don’t hate them. The gripe I have with the movies is how the supporting characters are like, just there. Though The Way of Water seems a little better.


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2023)

What do you consider supporting characters?

Cause Jake and Neytiri are the most bland of the whole cast imo. The kids and Quaritch were the best characters in the franchise for me so far


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 6, 2023)

Karma said:


> What do you consider supporting characters?
> 
> Cause Jake and Neytiri are the most bland of the whole cast imo. The kids and Quaritch were the best characters in the franchise for me so far


Everyone else.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 6, 2023)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 7, 2023)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why is this all one thread?



Because the thread was made in 2013, when Cameron first announced that he was making multiple Avatar sequels.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## MartialHorror (Sunday at 10:03 AM)

I think "The Abyss" at best, was a financial disappointment. At worst, a flop. The general rule is studios get approx 60% of the domestic haul and 40% of international ticket sales, which overall comes out to about 47 million dollars. So it probably did lose a little bit of money from its theatrical run, although I'm sure it turned a sizeable profit on home media.


----------



## Mider T (Sunday at 9:43 PM)

Almost time to start collecting receipts of the dumb takes.


----------



## Mider T (Sunday at 10:42 PM)




----------



## Mider T (Monday at 7:30 AM)

Germany


----------



## dr_shadow (Monday at 11:30 AM)

I wonder how many Indians saw these movies by mistake because the poster had a blue guy next to the word "Avatar" and they assumed it was about Vishnu.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Monday at 2:15 PM)

dr_shadow said:


> I wonder how many Indians saw these movies by mistake because the poster had a blue guy next to the word "Avatar" and they assumed it was about Vishnu.


I'm not sure why but this sounds racist as hell


----------



## Mider T (Tuesday at 2:12 AM)

Yeah it's pretty racist, even Native Americans were probably offended.  Huh @pfft ?


----------



## pfft (Tuesday at 5:24 AM)

Mider T said:


> Yeah it's pretty racist, even Native Americans were probably offended.  Huh @pfft ?


Even? Bitch yeah obv. He’s a piece of shit who wants to push his white savior complex. Ofc he backs it up w his racist remarks on Lakota etc. typical white director writing bipoc stories through a white lense with his white gaze


----------



## dr_shadow (Tuesday at 6:16 AM)

Kagutsutchi said:


> I'm not sure why but this sounds racist as hell



Is it racist to make fun of Christians who mistake Obi-Wan Kenobi for Jesus?


Or Daoists who think League of Legends advertisements are gods?


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Tuesday at 10:00 AM)

dr_shadow said:


> Is it racist to make fun of Christians who mistake Obi-Wan Kenobi for Jesus?
> 
> 
> Or Daoists who think League of Legends advertisements are gods?


I didn't know Christians and Daoists were a race like Indians. 

I thought the latter had multiple belief systems and cultures. Thanks for letting me know that they're all one homogeneous group.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Tuesday at 10:04 AM)

Kagutsutchi said:


> I didn't know Christians and Daoists were a race like Indians.
> 
> I thought the latter had multiple belief systems and cultures. Thanks for letting me know that they're all one homogeneous group.



If I rephrase it to "Hindus", will you let me off the hook?


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Tuesday at 10:06 AM)

dr_shadow said:


> If I rephrase it to "Hindus", will you let me off the hook?


Still sounds weird but whatever


----------



## Sferr (Wednesday at 2:26 PM)

blakstealth said:


> I recently watched an interview with James (I can't remember which one it was) where he talked along the lines of wanting to do those exact scenes you're describing (possibly against the wishes of studio execs) not to progress the plot but just because it's cool and he and the audience want to see it. I actually agree with that. I absolutely loved the scenes in that second act where they're just playing in the water. Even though it didn't really progress the plot any further and served a bit more to flesh out the world, I didn't mind.


Are you sure that he was talking about the water scenes of the second movie? Because I do remember watching exactly the same thing you are describing except for the fact that he was talking about flying scenes in the first movies movie instead. Like how he was fighting with studio execs about keeping those scenes in even though they weren't progressing the plot at all. But then at the end he actually corrected himself by adding that Jake and Neytiri were falling in love with each other in those scenes, so they were plot relevant after all.

Which is kind of my point, while I know that a lot of people loved the ocean exploration scenes in the second movie, a lot more people also got bored with them, because they didn't have an inherent plot and character development in them like the forest exploration scenes had in the first movie.

This, at least, is one of the major reasons why I consider the second movie worse. I still liked it overall, though.


----------



## blakstealth (Wednesday at 7:03 PM)

Sferr said:


> Are you sure that he was talking about the water scenes of the second movie? Because I do remember watching exactly the same thing you are describing except for the fact that he was talking about flying scenes in the first movies movie instead. Like how he was fighting with studio execs about keeping those scenes in even though they weren't progressing the plot at all. But then at the end he actually corrected himself by adding that Jake and Neytiri were falling in love with each other in those scenes, so they were plot relevant after all.
> 
> Which is kind of my point, while I know that a lot of people loved the ocean exploration scenes in the second movie, a lot more people also got bored with them, because they didn't have an inherent plot and character development in them like the forest exploration scenes had in the first movie.
> 
> This, at least, is one of the major reasons why I consider the second movie worse. I still liked it overall, though.


yeah, he wasn't referring to the second movie specifically, just in general with scenes that aren't pushing the story along.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Thursday at 3:51 PM)

This was a good movie but it really, really did not have to last 3 hours. They kept repeating small variations of the same plot to get there. I think each kid had to be saved at least thrice during the climax.

Also yeah, it's the same movie as Avatar 1. Sure, TECHNICALLY (I hate this word lately) it's not humans adapting to Na'Vi life, since the MC is already a Na'Vi, but half the screentime and the dialogue is dedicated to Jake's family getting a cultural shock and learning to live as Water Tribe instead of Earth Kingdom. The other half is the battle against the humans.

The cultural part is cute though, and the battle is good. Cameron used the opportunity to bring back some beats from Titanic, and they work.


----------



## Psychic (Today at 12:32 AM)

Not sure if this was mention already but Michelle Yeoh, Vin Diesel, and David Thewlis will be in part 3.


----------

